# Split Limbs: Who was the First?



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Almost sure that was another Bear archery (while joined with jennings) just like the solo cam that somebody that will remain nameless likes to take credit for. I'd be interested in finding out for sure whom and what model it was tho.


From what I can find Hoyt was the first to produce one in 1996.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

a company calles TSS had a bow called a Quadra flex many (20 or so) years ago. It was a split limb bow.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

RMC said:


> a company calles TSS had a bow called a Quadra flex many (20 or so) years ago. It was a split limb bow.



Was it a production bow or protype?


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

production. You can find pics in Archery history in the 80's. They had long risers and short limbs. They also had aluminum risers.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*yep..*



RMC said:


> a company calles TSS had a bow called a Quadra flex many (20 or so) years ago. It was a split limb bow.


TSS quadraflex was probably the 1st....and if you look closely its a center pivot design as well...an early version anyway..:darkbeer:


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I used to shoot a TSS and they were a great bow. It also did not have a cable guard. The wheels had a spiral grove for the cables to ride in. At full draw the cables were close to the arrow and on release they rode the spiral grove out to give clearance to the fletching.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

So it was TSS. Which other companies followed? I remember High Country having a type of split limb. I think it started as a one piece then formed the split like a "V"


----------



## GKDave (Jan 8, 2007)

*TSS Quadraflex*

TSS was the first that I can remember to have the split limb. It was the first to have a four limb design that had a center pivot. The riser was made from Alcoa aluminum. I believe High Country Archery bought the parts and rights to the Quadraflex design when TSS closed it doors. I visited the factory in the 1980's and was impressed with the design of the bow. The wheel was called the Omega wheel and it was indeed a wide wheel. The cables were close to the arrow at full draw and moved away from the arrow when the string was released. This bow was way ahead of its time. I regret not having bought one. I couldn't afford it at the time. 

Dave


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Here you go.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

didn't wok.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

http://www.emeryloiselle.com/2008_photos/tss-quadraflex-62.jpg

Try it again


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Still nothing...


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

yesthe TSS Quadraflex is really quite a ground breaker .Thats why they called it the QUAD-ra-flex, cause it had 4 limbs.The bridged limb pocket/ wishbone risers so trendy today are the TSS design updated and applied as a parallel limb set up also. But I dont think the TSS is the 1st with quad limbs, There was something else that predates the TSS Im pretty sure?


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

try one more time


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

yes, note the bridged limb pocket type arrangement.


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks kinda like a center pivot design also


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

yep. and an aluminum riser(although not machined) when everytone just about were making mag risers.


----------

